# Reviews drugsgear?



## doggs1979 (Jan 15, 2016)

Does any one have reviews on them ??


----------



## Phil_McRevis (Jan 15, 2016)

It's slow over here. But I'm sure others have ordered from him besides me. Two orders in, great communication, speedy delivery, and about to place another in the next week or two.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------

